# Questions about havanese



## Nirzhar Kar (Dec 24, 2016)

Hey guys I am currently doing research and have some specific questions.

1. I work from home and work late. So I also sleep and wake up late. Is it possible to have the havanese on a similar schedule or is it important that he wakes up in the morning . Or is it possible to find a middle ground . By late I mean I wake up really late. I sleep from like 6-2pm but I will change that to 4-12pm. Would that be okay? He would obviously sleep earlier but just wake up around 12 but I am wondering if this is okay or if it should be mandatory for him to wake up earlier and I fix my schedule even more. If so what would be good sleeping hours for my havanese? I will try to change my schedule as much as possible for this to work.

2. How often do havanese needs a walk out. I live in north east so in winter it is pretty cold. Just wondering how many times people take their havanese out for walks.

3. How often does havanese poop? Just wondering how often I should schedule going out . Also do any of you train them to poop indoors? Is that possible for times when taking them out might not be an option perhaps because of weather.

4. Lastly I own 2 small/medium birds. They will always be supervised but have anyone had any problems with their havanese and smaller animals especially birds? I hear they are good with other animal/pets.

5. How much exercise do your havanese get a day? And is it possible to exercise them indoors? If so how long and how do you provide the exercise. I assume by playing with them indoors should be good?

As you might tel, I am going to be a first time dog owner so trying to understand everything as much as possible. I introduced myself already but I figured these questions are more appropriate in this section instead.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome and cuffs for taking time to research rather than discover after acquiring a dog that the breed chosen isn't a good fit. 
A dog is very much a creature of habit. They do best with a predictable routine. The specific by the clock time you choose to walk, feed, sleep isn't as important as a predictable routine. That said nature generally seems to have animals more active in the early morning and evening with a good dose of snoozing in the afternoon. As your dog lives with you he/she will over time adjust more to your schedule. However, mine don't recognize weekends, holidays or vacations so we get up on those days the same as our week days. 
Puppies poop ALOT (6-8 times a day to start) for the first few months and this typically settles down to once or twice a day when they are grown. 
Havanese can definitely be trained to a dog litter box or potty tray with pee pads. I use a UGODOG potty tray for our Rex while our Leo is exclusively outdoor trained. Rex prefers the outdoors except when it's wet. At 15 months he almost never pees on the potty tray and will reluctantly go pee outside in the rain but he will poop on it if the ground is wet. 
I think it would be important to find a breeder that starts the litter training or potty tray training early and is really good at getting the pups using that indoor potty method before allowing the puppies to go to their new homes. Then once you get your new puppy home it will be extremely important to be vigilant in supervising the pup so that the good potty habits begun by the breeder are maintained. 
Puppies are incredibly cute but I can't emphasize enough the amount of work it takes to grow that puppy into a well socialized, well mannered animal that is a pleasure to live with. Puppies when young need exposure to friendly people of all shapes and sizes. They need to interact with gentle well mannered dogs. Initially a puppy will sleep a lot and seem quite easy but around 5 months or so adolescent arrives and for the next several months pups seem to have an extreme need for exercise and mental stimulation. Then as they are 2-3 years old they really began to settle into lovely companions as long as their owner has put in the work to hoysetrain, socialize and teach what is expected. 
Have you ever considered working with Havanese Rescue to adopt an older dog maybe even a senior. You could talk through your situation and wait for a match of a dog that would fit well with your lifestyle. 
An older dog wouldn't require as much exercise as a young dog and would be more likely to settle contentedly at your feet while you work. You would need to be patient until the right dog came along. 
One of my staff wanted to get a small dog for her kids this Fall. She chose a YorkiePoo. She was a first time dog owner. I talked with her about all the care puppies need and about how challenging being a single mom of 2 young children would be with a puppy. BUT she moved forward and now that the puppy has been with them for 3 months she is seriously wanting to get rid of the dog. It's just too much work. Her mom is helping her a lot but I don't know if this pup has her forever home. 
It really isn't fair to a puppy to take on that responsibility without being fully aware of how much work is involved and a commitment to see it through for the dog's lifetime.!please continue your research and try to spend some time around dogs - more than just a few minutes here and there. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't think you sound like a good candidate for a dog. JMO


----------



## Nirzhar Kar (Dec 24, 2016)

davetgabby said:


> I don't think you sound like a good candidate for a dog. JMO


Can you please elaborate. Maybe I can learn why you think that then try to improve myself for the future. This decision has been in the making for my entire life actually but because I felt I was never ready it was delayed till now. For example I wanted one as a kid but my parents worked at night so having a dog as a kid was risky. Then wanted one in college but felt it wasn't fair for the dog since I would be in school a lot and probably partying /social life will affect the dog. Then wanted one when I was a young adult but the 9-5 schedule was not fair for the dog since he would be home alone for 8 hours a day at least. And now I work from home have a stable well paying job and since I am self employed, my schedule can be changed if needed and that's why I feel like I am finally ready. This along with me researching as much as possible for last few years and having experience with positive reinforcement training my birds I feel like I am as ready as I can be. I mean next wait is pretty much till I am married with kids but why let them have all the fun for my hard work lol.

But regardless I appreciate your opinion but would just like an explanation just so I can improve myself.


----------



## Nirzhar Kar (Dec 24, 2016)

Pucks104 said:


> Welcome and cuffs for taking time to research rather than discover after acquiring a dog that the breed chosen isn't a good fit.
> A dog is very much a creature of habit. They do best with a predictable routine. The specific by the clock time you choose to walk, feed, sleep isn't as important as a predictable routine. That said nature generally seems to have animals more active in the early morning and evening with a good dose of snoozing in the afternoon. As your dog lives with you he/she will over time adjust more to your schedule. However, mine don't recognize weekends, holidays or vacations so we get up on those days the same as our week days.
> Puppies poop ALOT (6-8 times a day to start) for the first few months and this typically settles down to once or twice a day when they are grown.
> Havanese can definitely be trained to a dog litter box or potty tray with pee pads. I use a UGODOG potty tray for our Rex while our Leo is exclusively outdoor trained. Rex prefers the outdoors except when it's wet. At 15 months he almost never pees on the potty tray and will reluctantly go pee outside in the rain but he will poop on it if the ground is wet.
> ...


Hey thanks for the response. I have thought about going to a shelter but the ones I have gone to usually don't have havanese and I am pretty set on havanaese. I have however sent request to join havanese groups so I can meetup when they schedule meetups this way I can learn a bit more form the owners.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I think a puppy probably would not be a good idea because they need a predictable schedule during training the first year. Maybe an older dog that has been trained might be a better fit. Dogs also require daily exercise. Our two go out for two one hour walks a day minimum...sometimes more. I'm grateful my hubby takes them out twice a day since I work 12 hrs nights three days a week. If they miss a walk I'm playing door monitor for the backyard. 😉


----------



## Nirzhar Kar (Dec 24, 2016)

I mean in terms of schedule not sure where I have the idea that my schedule isn't predictable. I work from home so I am home all day and the only time I go out is for gym or dinner. For 2-3 hours a day (if I go out). As per the walks I am also a fit person so having him w orkout outside with me shouldn't be a problem. Only problem is when it's snowing/cold out and that's why I asked if things can be learned indoors like potty training indoors/ exercising just in case going outside isn't the best idea.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

A puppy is a lot of work for the first year as Pucks mentioned. Without my husbands help a puppy would be very difficult. Working at home is a plus. Dogs can be trained to use wee pads. Havanese are also a high maintenance because they require daily brushing and combing. As husband says,"Dogs are a lot of work, but so worth it."


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I got Emmie at 11 weeks old and she is almost 5 years old now. Some folks might say I shouldn't have gotten a puppy because of my (occasional) crazy schedule but I've worked very hard to make it work, including finding reliable people to help out in a pinch. Selecting a puppy with a compatible temperament for your lifestyle is key, which is why finding the right breeder is so important. I think with proper attention and training you can be successful but your life will be taken over for the first 2 years.
1. I work full time outside of the house (with a demanding job) but I can usually work from home 1-2 times a week so that helps.
2. When I first brought my puppy home I was at home for 3 weeks, then she came into the office with me for 3 weeks, then stayed with a trainer friend for 3 weeks (during the day), and then went to a great doggie daycare until she was 3 years old. Now a dog walker picks her up at my condo and takes her out for 3-5 hours a day.
3. I always take Enmie for walks before and after work, rain or shine, year-round. Providing your dog with daily exercise is critical to their well being.
4. A new puppy needs to potty/poop frequently so you must have a good system in place to set them up for success. I recommend an expen, indoor potty, limited freedom, and taking them outside a lot. It was very important that Emmie not develop bad habits so she could go to other people's homes and be accident-free there.
5. I'm lucky that Emmie doesn't require daily grooming like many adult Havs in a long coat. Again, work with a reputable breeder to learn how to best care for your Hav's coat. As she was transitioning from puppy hair to adult hair she matted a lot and I had to have her shaved down but since then she's been fine because I learned how to care for her from the experts on this forum.
6. I spent a lot of time with training classes and puppy/dog play dates to ensure that Emmie was and still is well socialized and has good manners. I can take her anywhere and she is always welcome at my family and friends' houses.
7. Indoor exercise can include training classes, fetch, puzzle games, play dates, learning new tricks, and even a treadmill (with proper supervision).
I commend you for your research and planning prior to bringing a puppy home. It's a lot of work but worth it in the end. Good luck!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Nirzhar Kar said:


> Hey thanks for the response. I have thought about going to a shelter but the ones I have gone to usually don't have havanese and I am pretty set on havanaese. I have however sent request to join havanese groups so I can meetup when they schedule meetups this way I can learn a bit more form the owners.


Google Havanese breed specific rescue groups to find Havanese


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

your questions seemed to me to ask how little work you could get away with. ??


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Getting a dog is a lot of work but as pointed out by others, well worth it!

My dog is trained to relieve himself indoors mainly because it’s not safe to walk him at night.
You can play with a dog/puppy indoors as part of their exercise needs but based on my opinion, you can’t do this alone. 
I think the dog should be given a change to get outside as often as possible to meet new people and other dogs which is important for his emotional as well as physical health!

Teddy usually gets walked 3 times a day for at least 30 mins each and gets a 10 km walk on Sundays (1 Sunday per month minimum).
There are days that I and his sitter haven’t been able to walk him and I make up for that by playing fetch and tug indoors after work. These are rare occasions (eg oversleeping on a day that the sitter is on leave). I’ve actually noticed that he isn’t happy on these days!

In my opinion, the dog can adjust to your sleep patterns provided he gets regular exercise and is fed at the same time every day.
There are lots of options available for you to make this work – just be creative. eg:
-	Get a dog walker 
-	Enroll in a doggy day care - maybe they can pick him up before you go to sleep and bring him back when you wake up?
-	Build in an hour of exercise in your routine (at whatever time suits you) to go for long walks with the dog. 
Not sure how cold it gets out there but from what I have seen on the forum, it should be easy to get dog jackets and shoes in pet shops out there.
-	Got a reliable kid living next door that loves dogs but their parents don’t want to deal with the costs for owning their own dog? Maybe ask if the kid can come play with the dog for an hour after school every day!

I know that you really want a dog but have you considered getting a cat instead? They don’t need much training or exercise, it will be happy to sleep all day and use a litter box and they can also be loving pets. Only concern here would be the safety of your birds (to be fair, Teddy would also eat the birds if he had a chance so you will still need to train a cat or puppy/dog to ignore your birds)!


----------



## Nirzhar Kar (Dec 24, 2016)

Oh so 3 just taking him out 3x day is enough? I thought I should take him out for walks every time he has to poop so I was trying to schedule around 4-5x a day. I workout daily usually so I can just take him out to workout along with me.


----------



## Nirzhar Kar (Dec 24, 2016)

davetgabby said:


> your questions seemed to me to ask how little work you could get away with. ??


Maybe my questions gave you some red flags but they were just questions by someone who has never even held a dog let alone owned. just trying to learn here to prepare.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nirzhar Kar said:


> Oh so 3 just taking him out 3x day is enough? I thought I should take him out for walks every time he has to poop so I was trying to schedule around 4-5x a day. I workout daily usually so I can just take him out to workout along with me.


No, WALKING him 3x a day is enough... and many people do less formal walking... Mine play in the (large) back yard multiple times a day, and probably go for long walks 5 times a week. But they are also out of the house going to training or on errands or visiting virtually every day.

Every dog will be different in terms of how often they need to potty. And how often they need to go OUTSIDE to potty will vary with training and the dog's personal preference. One of mine prefers "indoor facilities" for pee AND poop, so, other than play, training and exercise, she has no need to go outside on any schedule. The other two prefer to potty outdoors as long as the weather is reasonable. The boy (who is also considerably older and larger) goes out less times per day than the girls. I don't keep count, but it is definitely closer to 4-5 times per day than 3... And I'm SURE the others use the litter boxes at times too, and I just don't see it happen. There just is too much pee in the litter boxes to be all from one 9 lb dog. Both girls will poop in the litter box if they have to, Kodi will hold it as long as possible to avoid pooping indoors.

Oh and about the birds... Whether you have a cat OR a dog, these animals are predators, and you can NEVER train the prey instinct out of them completely. They are also a lot larger than most birds, and could hurt them even without meaning to. It is ALWAYS the human's responsibility to keep animals safe from each other. Our bird, a green pumped parrotlet, is fully flighted, so I don't worry about her when she is loose. She stays away from both the dogs and the (admittedly, elderly, and slowing down) cat. (it also helps that Snowbelle met her when she was a kitten, and Sunny taught her who was boss then. Snowbelle is afraid of the bird!  ) But we have a VERY strong welded steel, powder coated cage for the bird. When she is confined, there is no way for the dogs or cat to get to her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nirzhar Kar said:


> Maybe my questions gave you some red flags but they were just questions by someone who has never even held a dog let alone owned. just trying to learn here to prepare.


I would STRONGLY suggest that you get in touch with a local Havanese club and see if they hold play dates. Ask if you can come too, to meet the dogs and talk to owners and breeders. You'll get a lot of first hand opinions, and also be able to interact with the dogs directly. If you've never even spent time with a dog, it worries me somewhat that, even though you are asking a lot of good questions, you might not really feel a connection with a dog when you are face to face, interacting with them. Dogs, no matter what breed, aren't for everyone, and that's OK too. A Havanese playdate could give you a lot of valuable information!


----------



## Nirzhar Kar (Dec 24, 2016)

krandall said:


> I would STRONGLY suggest that you get in touch with a local Havanese club and see if they hold play dates. Ask if you can come too, to meet the dogs and talk to owners and breeders. You'll get a lot of first hand opinions, and also be able to interact with the dogs directly. If you've never even spent time with a dog, it worries me somewhat that, even though you are asking a lot of good questions, you might not really feel a connection with a dog when you are face to face, interacting with them. Dogs, no matter what breed, aren't for everyone, and that's OK too. A Havanese playdate could give you a lot of valuable information!


 Well I never held one in terms of like taking care of one or like carrier one but I meet dogs outside all the time and my friends have dogs if that counts? I just know that I would love him/her forever and would do anything and everything to make him happy and keep him happy. I actually tried joining every Facebook havanese group so I can find more meetup times but weirdly not 1 has accepted me yet. I am definitely definitely going to try to go to as many meetups related to dogs as possible. i still have 1-2 year probably before I make the plunge to be a dog dad.

Oh and my birds are flighted as well and I am fully ready to supervise out of cage times . I already have to since my 2 birds are of different size.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nirzhar Kar said:


> Well I never held one in terms of like taking care of one or like carrier one but I meet dogs outside all the time and my friends have dogs if that counts? I just know that I would love him/her forever and would do anything and everything to make him happy and keep him happy. I actually tried joining every Facebook havanese group so I can find more meetup times but weirdly not 1 has accepted me yet. I am definitely definitely going to try to go to as many meetups related to dogs as possible. i still have 1-2 year probably before I make the plunge to be a dog dad.
> 
> Oh and my birds are flighted as well and I am fully ready to supervise out of cage times . I already have to since my 2 birds are of different size.


I think you would still benefit from some real-life time with Havanese and their owners. Forget about "meet up groups"... Contact Local Havanese clubs.


----------



## Nirzhar Kar (Dec 24, 2016)

plan was to join a bunch of groups/meetup groups then go to their meetup events but either way i am sure i will find some soon.


----------

